# Looking for foreign nationals in Athens for research project



## world2.5 (Jun 18, 2008)

*We are looking for people willing to take part in World 2.5, an exploration of Athens in the new millennium, through the experiences and attitudes of the people who live there.*

We want to hear from:
1) people who left their own countries, by necessity or by choice, to live in Athens,
2) people born in Athens, who left and lived abroad for a significant amount of time, and then returned, and
3) people who have always lived in Greece, and currently live in Athens.

Questionnaires for foreign nationals living in Athens are now ready, and face-to-face interviews will begin soon. If you'd like to answer the questionnaire (available in both Greek and English), or would be willing to meet with us and talk about your experiences in Athens, please reply to this thread including your name, email and nationality. 


PLEASE NOTE: Your privacy will be respected and protected. We will only publish information that you give us permission to, and no contact details will ever be released. You are not obliged to reveal your real name, or any details that may be used to identify you. World 2.5 is a research/art/literary project, and not connected to any government-related organisation.

*World 2.5 > Define. Develop. Diversify. Athens in the new millennium.*


----------

